# Computer runs slow at times as the cpu usage is stuck at 33%



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

I used to be able to run the programs I want to run now with no problems but now my laptop has been running slow and at some times it runs really slow while the cpu usage stays stuck at 33%. This happens while I'm playing games on low settings and the fps drops from 60-140+ to 20 below and sometimes even 5 and below fps. All the while the cpu usage stays at 33% for minutes at a time but once it goes back to normal it fluctuates and my fps go back to normal and the game is playable. I've ran malwarebytes already and done some other stuff to try to fix it. I also have high disk active time at times.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4500U CPU @ 1.80GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 69 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 6027 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics Family, 1024 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 279 GB (86 GB Free); D: 398 GB (304 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC., S451LA
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Disabled


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Hi, welcome to the TSG Forums.....

In Task Manager could you please open the column "Process Name", this provides different information to the column "Name". Under Process Name you will see a list of .exe files. Click on the CPU column so that the processes that are using most of the CPU time will be located at the top of the column. 

When the CPU usage gets "stuck" at 33%, take a Screenshot of Task Manager and attach that to your next Post.

T.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

TooRaw said:


> ................... done some other stuff to try to fix it. I also have high disk active time at times.
> 
> Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
> OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home, 64 bit
> ...


What other 'stuff' have you done? Anything to do with the registry?

I notice you have your AV disabled. Do you browse online with it disabled?
Do you use a firewall?


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> What other 'stuff' have you done? Anything to do with the registry?
> 
> I notice you have your AV disabled. Do you browse online with it disabled?
> Do you use a firewall?


I don't think I've touched the registry yet. AV is enabled not sure why it said it was disabled at that time. I checked again and it said it's enabled now. "Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated"
Yes I use a firewall.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You have an *ASUS VivoBook X451LA* 14" laptop which has this Intel processor and Intel graphic device:

















It originally came with Windows 8 64-bit, so you must have upgraded it to Windows 10 64-bit.

It comes with 4 GB of non-removable RAM, but it has a DIMM slot for adding another 2 GB or 4 GB or 8 GB of RAM.
Yours appears to have a total of 6 GB or 8 GB of RAM.

--------------------------------------------------------------

We have no idea how you use your laptop, and how well you maintain it and keep it up-to-date, and what's installed and running in it.
Based on that, there could be any number of reasons why it doesn't have the speed and performance you would like it to have.

If you have thoughts about messing with the registry, DON'T!
One wrong major mistake and you can wind up with a non-working laptop.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> Hi, welcome to the TSG Forums.....
> 
> In Task Manager could you please open the column "Process Name", this provides different information to the column "Name". Under Process Name you will see a list of .exe files. Click on the CPU column so that the processes that are using most of the CPU time will be located at the top of the column.
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

That's the main reason why your computer has the speed and performance of a turtle.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

flavallee said:


> View attachment 256856
> 
> 
> That's the main reason why your computer has the speed and performance of a turtle.
> ...


Thanks, I'll try closing some processes and see if that fixes it. I think back when my laptop was running smoothly the # of processes was around the same.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Submit an image of the Task Manager *Startup* tab.
Make sure the entire list of entries can be viewed so we can see which ones are enabled.

Does that laptop have 6 GB or 8 GB of RAM?
It looks like 6 GB, but I can't tell for sure.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

flavallee said:


> Submit an image of the Task Manager *Startup* tab.
> Make sure the entire list of entries can be viewed so we can see which ones are enabled.
> 
> Does that laptop have 6 GB or 8 GB of RAM?
> ...


I don't have much enabled for startup.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

These startup entries can be disabled from running in the background:
*Adobe Acrobat SpeedLaunc...
Adobe Reader and Acrobat...
DivX Update
hpwuSchd Application
Java Update Scheduler*

There appears to be a lot of game-related software running in the background.
Since I'm not a gamer, I don't know which ones need to run in the background all the time.

-------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Hi Frank 

I've been following this thread and wondered about the first chart.
It's showing 33% cpu usage with a speed of .79 GHz.
That's less than 1/3 it's max speed.

Can power settings have that effect or is it normal?

John


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> I've been following this thread and wondered about the first chart.
> It's showing 33% cpu usage with a speed of .79 GHz.
> ...


Power settings are on high performance.


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

flavallee said:


> These startup entries can be disabled from running in the background:
> *Adobe Acrobat SpeedLaunc...
> Adobe Reader and Acrobat...
> DivX Update
> ...


Thanks, I disabled them. I looked up whether or not the game booster helps. I think I'll disable them too and stop using them to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Having less running processes should help.

You didn't clarify whether your laptop has 6 GB or 8 GB of RAM.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Is it normal for Chrome to have so many open sessions...?

T.


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

TooRaw said:


> Thanks, I disabled them. I looked up whether or not the game booster helps. I think I'll disable them too and stop using them to see if it makes a difference.


 I'm still getting fps drops in game and it's slow at times still.


flavallee said:


> Having less running processes should help.
> 
> You didn't clarify whether your laptop has 6 GB or 8 GB of RAM.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


I've got 6GB of RAM.


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> Is it normal for Chrome to have so many open sessions...?
> 
> T.


I'm not sure, but it usually has that many, even when there's only a couple tabs open.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I've got 6GB of RAM.


That laptop comes with 4 GB of non-removable RAM, so you apparently added a 2 GB module in its single DIMM slot so it can run with 6 GB.
You have the option to add a 4 GB module and run it with 8 GB, or add a 8 GB module and run it with 12 GB.
You use that laptop for gaming, and it has a high RAM usage, so adding more would help.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

flavallee said:


> That laptop comes with 4 GB of non-removable RAM, so you apparently added a 2 GB module in its single DIMM slot so it can run with 6 GB.
> You have the option to add a 4 GB module and run it with 8 GB, or add a 8 GB module and run it with 12 GB.
> You use that laptop for gaming, and it has a high RAM usage, so adding more would help.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Thanks, I'll look into it. First I want to try to regain the speed/performance it had before.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> I want to try to regain the speed/performance it had before.


You may only be able to accomplish that by doing a Windows re-install and getting a fresh start.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

flavallee said:


> You may only be able to accomplish that by doing a Windows re-install and getting a fresh start.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------


Is that the the same as resetting/refreshing my pc? I've tried to reset it multiple times but it stays on that black loading screen for a long time. I read online that if it stay like that for more than 13 hours I should restart my pc. The longest it stayed resetting on the loading screen was over 3 days and still didn't work.


----------



## Tabvla (Apr 10, 2006)

Could you please run the Windows System File Checker and report back on the result in your next Post.

To run SFC do the following...

1. Login as the Administrator
2. Open a CMD Window by going to Start and typing CMD and then Right-click and Run as Administrator
3. In the CMD Window type sfc /scannow

Please note that there is a space between the c and the /

T.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

I'm still curious why an Intel cpu that has a turbo speed of 3.0 as max is clocking .79 GHz?

Is this a thermal issue?

What are cpu temps? idle and under load?


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

Tabvla said:


> Could you please run the Windows System File Checker and report back on the result in your next Post.
> 
> To run SFC do the following...
> 
> ...


Sorry for the wait.


----------



## TooRaw (May 5, 2017)

Johnny-be-Good said:


> I'm still curious why an Intel cpu that has a turbo speed of 3.0 as max is clocking .79 GHz?
> 
> Is this a thermal issue?
> 
> What are cpu temps? idle and under load?


I was wondering if it might be CPU throttling. But the Tj max is shown as 100°C while the max I've seen was around 80°C.
Idle:























Under load:


----------

